# Pontoon registration gripe



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

I have done a search to see if anyone has complained lately about the registration fees for pontoon boats. Didn't find much of recent date. Maybe everyone has gotten use to the idea huh? Well I want to gripe again. Just got my registration card and they are charging $53 this year!!!! For a little pontoon! Could this be a mistake? Is that what you are all finding as well? I thought it was $35 last year, am I mistaken?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got my renewal in the mail yesterday too, it is now $53.50. A portion of the fee is for Quagga Mussel control. In the past I have always paid about $38 for registration. The $53 charge is the minimum for Jon boats, utility boats, pontoons and canoes. It goes up from there.


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Is my understanding correct, that you only have to register them if you attach a motor?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

horkingmidget said:


> Is my understanding correct, that you only have to register them if you attach a motor?


Yes - ANY vessel with a motor of any kind attached MUST be registered.

And about the increase; the fee on EVERY registered boat went up exactly $15 over last year effective July 1, 2015. The increase includes $10 for the mussel program and $5 to the state parks. I have no clue as to where the state parks fee came from but the $10 mussel program came from my jack hole Senator Jenkins. He made it strictly a vessel registration fee which ONLY applies to registered Utah boat owners. So if you have a vessel that doesn't use a motor and doesn't have to be registered, then you don't have to support the program. And if you are a non-resident bringing a vessel of ANY kind into Utah, you also don't have to support the program. Does anybody else see an injustice with this approach or am I the only one?

My jack hole Senator was told by me and my state representative that the new law was flawed but his mind was made up and he couldn't be bothered with facts to make it fair to everybody. Aaaaarrrrggghh!

O|*


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Time to Vote Jackhole Jenkins out of office.


-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Plus 1*

I've been saying that for about 4 years now. Nobody will listen. He is 100% against stream access as well. A real, 100%, first class Jack Hole. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The solution is quite simple, just don't put a motor one them and use your legs and arms to get around.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Critter said:


> If you don't care where you are, you are not lost


I've never been lost. I've been fearsome confused for a month or two, but I've never been lost.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats a great movie.


-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thats a great movie.
> 
> -DallanC


My all-time favorite western - I even bought a copy on VHS.


----------

